# Windows 7 How to make CTRL+ALT+DEL = Task Manager?



## Misso

Just use Ctrl+Shift+Esc


----------



## dir_d

or right click the taskbar and left click task manager


----------



## Prideless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Misso* 
Just use Ctrl+Shift+Esc

Thanks, I think ill do that from now if I cant figure out how to change ctrl alt del.

Also how do I chnage my default system that shows in my sig? I added a new one but dont know how to make it show up.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prideless* 
Thanks, I think ill do that from now if I cant figure out how to change ctrl alt del.

Also how do I chnage my default system that shows in my sig? I added a new one but dont know how to make it show up.

user cp -> add system or edit system


----------



## Prideless

testing sig.

EDIT: AH HAH! it works now, javescript was on so it didnt work before thought i was doing something wrong.


----------



## wierdo124

I just do right click taskbar > Start Task Manager


----------



## Prideless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I just do right click taskbar > Start Task Manager

if im in a game id like the option to bring the task manager up without that screen. but hey ill live if there is no solution.


----------

